# More Bugs?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mild winters equates to more insects right? Not necessarily....

Regards, Mike

What Does This Warm Winter Mean for Insects?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Well, I was swatting mosquitoes last month which was a first for me. I just read that with all the rain we'll probably have a bumper crop of them this year.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I am concerned about the stink bugs that are showing up!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

just had 3 flies in window of the shop.Supposed to be 75 tommorow.Usually snowmobiling yet this time of yr.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, I am concerned about the stink bugs that are showing up!


Yeah, the little asian pests showed up here in TN in '08 and now the dang things are everywhere. Really hard on fruits here. Just another foreign nuisance to deal with....and just 30 minutes ago my wife had me capture one crossing the living room floor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Well, I was swatting mosquitoes last month which was a first for me. I just read that with all the rain we'll probably have a bumper crop of them this year.


Mike120, The Weather Channel showed a short spot this morn on Dallas and their problem with early onset skeeters.









Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Vol said:


> Yeah, the little asian pests showed up here in TN in '08 and now the dang things are everywhere. Really hard on fruits here. Just another foreign nuisance to deal with....and just 30 minutes ago my wife had me capture one crossing the living room floor.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Gotta be quick on your toes to catch them little rockets. LOL


----------

